# Do you act your age?



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I'll be nice and add a third option.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

What is age ?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

As old as you feel. :b


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Nope. Wouldn't know how. :serious:


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Nope and I never want to 9


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Nah. My emotional development stunted at about age 14.. kind of like my height. I still feel very young despite being old enough to have 3 children.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. I'm kind of like an old retired man.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

pretty sure i act like a child most of the time ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

In some ways I am very mature. In other ways I am ... very not mature.


----------



## eu9919 (Dec 28, 2018)

Most of the times especially these few months it's a no definitely. Especially around family and relatives.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

At this point I'm most like an old man in a nursing home.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

CloudChaser said:


> At this point I'm most like an old man in a nursing home.


....So ....you wear a diaper & poo yourself while talking jibberish : 0


----------



## cloudydreams (Oct 19, 2015)

sometimes yes sometimes no


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

blue2 said:


> ....So ....you wear a diaper & poo yourself while talking jibberish : 0


And eat apple sauce with a spoon.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

coeur_brise said:


> Nah. My emotional development stunted at about age 14.. kind of like my height. I still feel very young despite being old enough to have 3 children.


This is word for word what I was gonna post.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

No, because everyone who has a developmental childhood trauma and disorders most of us here have can only pretend to ''act their age'' because their libidal ego wasn't able to grow and mature and they're forced to conform to social requirements without any substance and their life is empty and sad and their libidal ego is both repressed and immature and weak. Thanks Harry Guntrip https://www.amazon.com/dp/185575032...&pf_rd_p=b4bbef4e-170e-463d-8538-7eff3394b224 for explaining it. Otherwise I would still feel it but wouldn't know the answer.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I act like an old soul who has reincarnated many thousands of times who can be very childish like a 4 year old child but also very mature like a monk.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Honestly haven’t changed since I wasn’t like 14


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't act 65 no.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

No, not really.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Nope. I look and act like an awkward, lanky 17-year old.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have no idea what a 26 year old is meant to act like


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

coeur_brise said:


> *Nah. My emotional development stunted at about age 14.. kind of like my height.* I still feel very young despite being old enough to have 3 children.


I often equate these things too. Not that I stopped growing at that age physically, I did get a tiny bit taller after that, but I never really grew that much and same with psychological development.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

i think so...

but like..a really unconfident/unsure version of a 31 year old, with a lot of interpersonal blindspots


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No. One time my father told me that I'm more like a 12 year old than in my 40's.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I usually try to - I'm getting on a bit so it's sort of expected, plus I don't like to embarass my wife.

I still manage to quite a bit though.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Probably not.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I act like I'm 27.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm like Stuart on Mad TV.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Sometimes, but I think most of the time, I either act much younger than I am or much older than I am.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I'm really not sure. I'm 25 but I had one girl at work tell me last year that I act mature for my age. So, I guess that means I act older than 25. When it comes to getting pleased easily with rewards, I act child like but I feel like I've matured the last 3 years. 

I mean, there's several things people around my age find funny or enjoy doing that I just don't. I would say I'm mature emotionally. I try to be a good listener.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I, uh, have no idea, lol. I get told that I'm exceptionally mature and wise for my age. I think that comes from my behaviour. I'm more forward thinking than most, I don't indulge in short term pleasures (alcohol, drugs etc) often at all, I hardly party, and I actively save money despite having a meagre income. I also have a lot of weathered wisdom to offer kids younger than me and even some adults older than me. I went through a very unusual and difficult childhood/adolescence so I grew more than my peers.

On the other hand, I don't really know what to do with my life, and I'm still very emotionally unstable. Not to mention I listen and JAM to a LOT of comically trashy music.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I guess in some ways, but then again I'd have to point at all the drugging and drinking and ignoring my responsibilities and being emotionally stunted and about eight years back in the life cycle as evidence that I don't.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Not really.

What's my age again?


----------



## dreamer97 (Jan 10, 2017)

Depends on what mood I'm in so I guess a bit of both


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Nah. I act like an 80 year old but look like a 14 year old. its very confusing


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

sometimes... 
there are times when i act pretty mature, and my age, but most of the time i am probably a bit childish


----------



## jesus alejandro (May 8, 2018)

no i act like a child and i have two sons


----------



## Miriam248 (Feb 4, 2019)

It depends. I shoulder a lot of responsibility at home like cooking, cleaning, making sure the bills get paid, etc..., but I am still into things that most people associate with children like cartoons and video games.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lizzy112 (Jan 16, 2019)

I've always been a late bloomer. I'm 32 now but I am afraid of a lot of things related to adulting: managing finances, the possibility of having children someday, making good decisions about my health. I think it's part of the social anxiety for sure. The one adult thing I feel good about is that I'm married and own a house (thanks to my Dad's generosity), but I sometimes feel like I'm "playing house" and have insecurities about my marriage. My husband is anxious too and we tend to both be pretty skilled at avoidance: being homebodies, watching too much tv, self-medicating with alcohol/drugs. He really wants to have kids someday, and I feel like it's a promise I made to him early in our relationship (with the understanding that we would take our time and do it when we both feel ready). Sometimes I wonder if I will ever feel stable enough to be a parent. 

Sorry, that was heavy. Lol.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I think I act more like someone in their early 20's at times. But on other occasions I have old man tendencies.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Age is weird. It's like going up a grade even if you haven't been able to pass the tests. We can't dam up the waters of time to give us breathing room for figuring things out, they keep going, keep carrying us through.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I don't have any friends anymore and I hardly talk to anyone. I feel like I regressed big time in the past five years. It's like I crossed a bridge with someone to an island and when we got there she flew away, because that's all she ever does, and the bridge collapsed behind me. It was like a trap. I don't act my age and I don't have a lot to show for it at the moment either. Worse things could happen though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Someone just told me the other day that I act like I'm 47. I just smiled and told them they were way off and I was only 45. They appeared to be crushed and couldn't believe how wrong they were.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Musicfan69 said:


> I'm like Stuart on Mad TV.


 "Look what I can do!" omg I miss that


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I can be intimidated by someone half my age. :mum


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> "Look what I can do!" omg I miss that


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Musicfan69 said:


>


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


>


"donnnn't, stahhp it!" :grin2:


----------



## Bellamars47 (Feb 6, 2019)

I feel like Im mature for my age because Ive been through alot. But as far as hitting those adult milestones i feel very immature. I dont know how to drive, dont live on my own, never really held down a job...in basic things like that i feel stunted in experiences also because of my age.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Yeah. I've come a long way.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

I have the life experience of a 12 year old and the maturity of a 70 year old.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

